# Mantis meets cricket, with predictable results...(pic)



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

My blog today features a series of photos of my new European mantis (_Mantis religiosa_) feeding on a domestic cricket. I hadn’t kept a mantid for many years and had forgotten just how interesting they are. It is fascinating how incredibly efficient and fast they are at consuming a good sized insect. 

If you are squeamish about bug guts you might want to avoid looking at the picture below. 

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

feeding mantid 7 copyright Ernie Cooper 2012_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Nom nom nom

Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

NWA-Planted said:


> Nom nom nom
> 
> Sent from a dark corner in my happy place


Editing these photos kind of made me hungry! LOL!

EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

Try putting your mantis in w/ a jerusalem cricket.  Do it...just try it!


----------

